# Spraying fertilizer



## Wolfechad (Apr 6, 2020)

I am spraying fertilizer (Subvert depth 10+) I am using a Ryobi backpack sprayer turned up all the way. My question is, am I wasting my money if I don't water it in? I don't have an Irragation system so I have just been spraying with the backpack sprayer. About 4 gallons over 5000sqft


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You might need to call the company and ask about the rates of foliar vs soil. I think the product is supposed to be foliar, so no need to water it in.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

When I spoke to the company I was informed that if you use higher rates of application you may need to water in the lawn quickly but if you are spoon feeding apllication they it will be ok to let it sit on lawn for a few days before watering in or rain.


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

Do another pass with just warm water


----------

